# Nostagia



## shirl62 (16 October 2017)

Just come across an old picture taken about 50 yrs ago when I was about 13years old ..This was taken at a stables just outside Edinburgh ( Penicuik). The stables look a bit ramshackle. There were no lessons , just a hack..so it was a question of holding on and hope for the best!. No hats either ! eek! 

I am the one with the school blazer on...


----------



## maggie62 (16 October 2017)

Long gone............I think its Kwik Fit that's there now. Those were the days, had to save up our paper/milk round money to go riding. You look about 10yrs old there !!...........always looked young for our age much to our disgust......now we need all the help we can get !!


----------



## maggie62 (16 October 2017)

Another oldie.........a holiday in Mexico plodding along ending with a dip in the sea.....we were too chicken to have a canter along the beach


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (17 October 2017)

Maggie, are you in that first picture too?
Lovely pics and I hope they are lovely memories for the two of you. They look like happy times. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maggie62 (17 October 2017)

zzClaire said:



			Maggie, are you in that first picture too?
Lovely pics and I hope they are lovely memories for the two of you. They look like happy times. Thank you for sharing.
		
Click to expand...

zzClaire....no I am not in first pic......being led out of sea in second pic (sis always comments on my rather large frontage !) Maybe another reason not to canter.


----------

